
How to Feel Nothing Now, in Order to Feel More Later - mgaffney
https://www.nytimes.com/2019/11/07/style/dopamine-fasting.html
======
goactualize
This was a terribly biased article. Here's the original guide to doing
dopamine fasting 2.0:

[https://www.linkedin.com/pulse/dopamine-fasting-new-
silicon-...](https://www.linkedin.com/pulse/dopamine-fasting-new-silicon-
valley-trend-dr-cameron-sepah/)

